# HSS724... Water blower!?



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Great way to clean the salt off after a long snow season. 

Fast forward to 0:38 seconds.


----------



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

I would taken the ramp versus the steps.


----------



## Cap10Alden (Feb 15, 2017)

That looks like our modified chute! I can't wait to try mine out on my 1332 tomorrow with the 18" projected.


----------



## SB83 (Dec 15, 2015)

I have a new chute mod to try out tomorrow too. Thought I was going to have to wait until next winter.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Pretty sure I saw a trout shoot out at the 1:21 mark.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

CalgaryPT said:


> Pretty sure I saw a trout shoot out at the 1:21 mark.


Nope - a walleye ! LOL


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

RIT333 said:


> Nope - a walleye ! LOL


Just looked like sushi to me.


----------

